# Should I return these damaged waterstones I just purchased?



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

I purchased a King whetstone combo set from Amazon. Opened the package and discovered the stone was damaged in two places. They are small chips in one corner and on one side. Was surprised to see the damage.

Stone was well wrapped inside a cardboard cover and then wrapped in plastic. However, it wasn't shipped in a box but in a manilla envelope. Not sure what to make of it. Unless it is a major problem, would prefer not to return it. But since this is my first whetstone, I'm not sure how these chips will affect performance.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

A shame they were chipped, but that wont affect the use of them.


----------



## garage_woodworker (Feb 25, 2014)

Those chips won't affect the performance but chips are kind of eye sore. I would ask for a replacement as its free with amazon. Whetshones wear off so slow with moderate use, you will be looking at those chips for decades.


----------



## FancyShoes (Aug 31, 2014)

I would get them replaced, I use the edge of the stone tonsharpen my exacto knives.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Papadan is right. It won't affect normal usage. I can appreciate your disappointment though. When I get something like that, I want it to be just right.

If you can wait, Amazon is stellar with their customer service. It won't cost you a penny to get a new one shipped out, and you'll have 30 days to return that one. Sometimes they even say don't return it.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

My thoughts are that you paid for new, undamaged merchandise and that is what you should have gotten for your hard earned bucks. Regardless of affecting normal use, I would send them back for a replacement. It is disappointing to see this type of thing happening with new merchandise. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> If you can wait, Amazon is stellar with their customer service. It won t cost you a penny to get a new one shipped out, and you ll have 30 days to return that one. Sometimes they even say don t return it.
> 
> - RichTaylor


That was my first thought. Amazon will definitely replace it and eat the shipping. There's a good chance they'll tell you to keep the damaged ones and send you new ones too. I'd go for the return. The chips won't affect use but, you paid for a new product, why not demand what you paid for? You may even end up with 2 sets out of the deal.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

I know it doesn't affect performance so much, but I would absolutely return it. I figure I paid for an item that is supposed to be undamaged; and that's what I want.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Amazon does fool around with inappropriate
shipping methods. I'm sure returns and
complaints are important to making assessments
so I recommend you do complain.

There should be a box or something you 
check off to say the item was damaged
in shipping.

One of my waterstones was dropped and got
a big chunk off the corner but it doesn't
bother me. It was a nice stone before and
it's still a good stone, just with a slightly
smaller usable area.


----------



## TFA (Oct 4, 2016)

I would send it back and get a new one. I believe amazon will send you a new one and then you have 30 days to send that one back. So it's not like you'll have to wait around for 2 or 3 weeks to get the replacement. usually, you need an excuse to not send the product back to them. I once order a quart of paint from amazon and it leaked all over my porch through the box, they didn't make me return the paint to get a new one.

That being said, it won't affect performance. I have the same or similar waterstone and i cracked the corner.


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

Return it. It isn't in the condition promised at the time of the sale. As simple as that. Now, if they want to discount it for you to keep it, that's another matter entirely.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. I used the stone to determine how it would work. Worked ok, but noticed that one of the corners that had a chip was worse than I thought. It was cracked and could have come off at any time. Noticed a second crack. That and several chips was too much. I returned it. Now debating on whether to try again and possiblye have it damaged again in shipping. Wish there was a way to communicate on Amazon and request better packing when ordering.

Searched online, but could not find a different place to order that I thought was valid. Any suggestions on where else to buy the same stone?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I would stick to Amazon. In my experience, they will hold thier vendors to task when something like this happens. My Mom bought a TV from them and when I went over and unpacked it, the screen was cracked. When the replacement arrived 2 days later, you could have shipped a baby holding a dozen eggs in that box. Amazon gaurds their CS reputation with gusto. If it happens again, I'd be very surprised.


----------



## DW833 (Mar 31, 2013)

Contacted the amazon seller and since their product is shipped by Amazon, I would have to contact Amazon to ask for better packing. He also mentioned they had several returns because of similar issue.

Couldn't find another supplier so ended up with different stones. Purchased three stones from lie-nielsen.
The Ohishi waterstones don't have to be soaked at all. Will provide a review after I receive them and use them for awhile. Thanks again for the support.


----------

